# Rainburl, pine cone, and banksia pod calls



## Jdaschel (Jan 10, 2016)

My friend and I made some calls this weekend. I made the blanks and finished them, and he turned them. 

First is a rainburl call


 
Second is a pine cone call


 
Third is a banksia pod call

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 11, 2016)

Great choice of colors...


----------



## myingling (Jan 12, 2016)

cool lookin calls


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 12, 2016)

The Banksia pod and pine cone are wicked cool


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 12, 2016)

Good looking calls and blanks.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 17, 2016)

lookin good James!


----------

